# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  20/09/2013 [PACK7] HUAWEI ANDROID UNLOCKER v0050 TOO HOT, TOO FURIOUS !

## mohamed73

*20/09/2013 [PACK7] HUAWEI ANDROID UNLOCKER v0050 TOO HOT, TOO FURIOUS !*   
Added: (All in download mode) 
[x] Unlock, 
[x] Read bootloader code, 
[x] Unlock bootloader, 
[x] Lock bootloader. 
For the following models: 
Huawei Ascend G510-0100
Huawei Ascend G510-0200
Huawei Ascend G510-0251
Huawei Ascend Y210
Huawei Ascend Y300-0100
Huawei Ascend Y300-0151
Huawei Ascend Y301-A1
Huawei U8685D
Huawei U8951D
Huawei Valiant
Orange Daytona 
-------------------------------------------- 
BETA TESTERS WANTED FOR THE BELLOW MODELS:
Contact me on skype id: hack3r2k 
Huawei Ascend G525
Huawei H867G
Huawei U8686
Huawei U8687  
LIKE US on FaceBook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bensaada-ab

merci

----------

